# Real Housewives of NYC



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Is anyone else obsessed with this season's RHONYC?!!! 

What did you think of last night's episode on the yacht? :HistericalSmiley: :faint::HistericalSmiley:

I felt so sorry for Kelly....She really shouldn't have gone on that cruise!!! She was acting so crazed....she must have felt backed into a corner???

I've seen Kelly a few times in East Hampton...And I have to say that she is gorgeous in person. 

And a good friend of mine is great friends with Jill...I was her biggest fan last season....but maybe not so much anymore...

I cannot believe this cruise is turning into 3 episodes!!!! What is going to happen when Jill walks through the door next week!!!? I'll need to fix a cocktail for next week's episode!!:drinkup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know, but based on what I see on the show and how it's editted (using SJP's caution) Kelly seems a bit looney. She puts herself in these situations - she shouldn't have gone on that cruise.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I missed it~~~I hate that!! Jill shuts people out if they don't do what she wants.....I will say she is looking better and better!!! Must be those visits to the plastic surgeon's office. Kelly may be pretty in person but on TV, she comes across as almost horsey faced looking and too much sun!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Speaking of Housewives, have any of you seen (Atlanta's Housewives) NeNe's nose?:w00t: OMG, you do not recognize her anymore. She has had a nose job and to me, it really does not look like her at all. I am telling you....I have never seen anyone's face change so much from a nose job!!!

I watch enough of all of them (Housewives) to keep up but not faithfully!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh no, I missed it~~~I hate that!! Jill shuts people out if they don't do what she wants.....I will say she is looking better and better!!! Must be those visits to the plastic surgeon's office. Kelly may be pretty in person but on TV, she comes across as almost horsey faced looking and too much sun!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Speaking of Housewives, have any of you seen (Atlanta's Housewives) NeNe's nose?:w00t: OMG, you do not recognize her anymore. She has had a nose job and to me, it really does not look like her at all. I am telling you....I have never seen anyone's face change so much from a nose job!!!
> 
> I watch enough of all of them (Housewives) to keep up but not faithfully!!


Dianne- I agree! I think it's strange that Jill was such a connector last season, but she is totally on the periphery this season!

I have never seen Atlanta, but always hear about it from my friends! I will have to watch one of the marathons one of these rainy weekends to get on that train!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

For those that watch Atlanta Housewives......Here is NeNe! Anderson Cooper is going to die!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh no, I missed it~~~I hate that!! Jill shuts people out if they don't do what she wants.....I will say she is looking better and better!!! Must be those visits to the plastic surgeon's office. Kelly may be pretty in person but on TV, she comes across as almost horsey faced looking and too much sun!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Speaking of Housewives, have any of you seen (Atlanta's Housewives) NeNe's nose?:w00t: OMG, you do not recognize her anymore. She has had a nose job and to me, it really does not look like her at all. I am telling you....I have never seen anyone's face change so much from a nose job!!!
> 
> I watch enough of all of them (Housewives) to keep up but not faithfully!!


 
Oh yeah - she looks soooo different. I only knewit was her because of the smile. Are Housewives of Atlanta coming back anytime soon?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

princessre said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with this season's RHONYC?!!!
> 
> What did you think of last night's episode on the yacht? :HistericalSmiley: :faint::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


I liked last night's episode but I thought Kelly started to act a little strange. I thought she was coming around when she offered to take photos of the others on the beach. Then at dinner....holy moly, what a scene. :smilie_tischkante: Why does Bethany feel like everyone is out to get her? Kelly sure has gorgeous long legs. I think the stuff is going to hit the fan when Jill arrives next week. Did I see in the preview that she brings her d/h along?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> I liked last night's episode but I thought Kelly started to act a little strange. I thought she was coming around when she offered to take photos of the others on the beach. Then at dinner....holy moly, what a scene. :smilie_tischkante: Why does Bethany feel like everyone is out to get her? Kelly sure has gorgeous long legs.


Pat, EXACTLY!!!! I thought things were turning around for Kelly with her swimsuit shoot!! You can tell she was a model and married to a famous photographer. She was a very good director, even if she didn't know how to work a camera! She does have gorgeous legs that are longer than most runway models'!! When I see her at the beach, she is always wearing fabulous long white cotton shirts as dresses!! I don't know why Bethenny feels like people are out to get her. I don't want this season to end. The housewives are all shopping for their reunion dresses. I cannot imagine this year's reunion. It is going to be all-out war!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Kelly is mentally unbalanced she needs serious help. At first I just didn't like her , but I don't want to be mean to her in any way. You never make fun of people who have mental issues, it's not funny anymore. Could she be on some kind of drug we don't know about or is literally having a nervous breakdown. I really hope someone helps her, I feel bad for her children.
Does anyone think maybe this is all an act for the cameras ? I thought about that, but I don't know now after watching last night.
Very Sad


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I found nemo said:


> Kelly is mentally unbalanced she needs serious help. At first I just didn't like her , but I don't want to be mean to her in any way. You never make fun of people who have mental issues, it's not funny anymore. Could she be on some kind of drug we don't know about or is literally having a nervous breakdown. I really hope someone helps her, I feel bad for her children.
> Does anyone think maybe this is all an act for the cameras ? I thought about that, but I don't know now after watching last night.
> Very Sad


Could it be temporary insanity due to being trapped on a cruise with a bunch of girls who are your enemies? I agree with you, I don't think it's an act.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

princessre said:


> Could it be temporary insanity due to being trapped on a cruise with a bunch of girls who are your enemies? I agree with you, I don't think it's an act.


No I think it's started before this cruise. Even Jill who I can't stand :HistericalSmiley: was seeing it last night. Jill picked up on it and it was from a phone conversation. Something is very wrong and I am kind of mad Bravo is letting this go on. It's not entertainment anymore , at least not to me .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

princessre said:


> Could it be temporary insanity due to being trapped on a cruise with a bunch of girls who are your enemies? I agree with you, I don't think it's an act.


 
Well, personally, I want to watch the "HouseMalts of New York City!!!!"


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I found nemo said:


> No I think it's started before this cruise. Even Jill who I can't stand :HistericalSmiley: was seeing it last night. Jill picked up on it and it was from a phone conversation. Something is very wrong and I am kind of mad Bravo is letting this go on. It's not entertainment anymore , at least not to me .


According to Jill, they shot alot of footage this season (especially with this many housewives) and only showed the fights. You are right. If it was apparent to everyone that Kelly was having mental problems, then they really should have left this footage on the cutting room floor.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, personally, I want to watch the "HouseMalts of New York City!!!!"


LOL! You are sweet and funny, Dianne!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

princessre said:


> Could it be temporary insanity due to being trapped on a cruise with a bunch of girls who are your enemies? I agree with you, I don't think it's an act.


I think it is probably all scripted for the drama.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think we all knew Kelly was from another planet after that bar scene with Bethenny where she did the "I'm up here and you're down there" routine and then doesn't even REMEMBER it later! 
What worries me most are her children. Even in the pancake episode she seemed totally disconnected. I'm wondering if her meds are not doing what they should.
Feeling flat (no feelings!) can come from drugs, of course, so it may be something like that. As Sonja said, there is a chemical imbalance there. I also heard it was a lot worse than the show aired. I also have a little spoiler, so don't read on if you don't want to know!

They wake up to find Kelly gone from the island. Of course, Jill and D/H arrive expecting a nice greeting.
Ain't gonna happen, Jill!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, and I now am trying a new term for Cosy when she barks at the door. ZIP IT!!! Hahaha.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I think we all knew Kelly was from another planet after that bar scene with Bethenny where she did the "I'm up here and you're down there" routine and then doesn't even REMEMBER it later!
> What worries me most are her children. Even in the pancake episode she seemed totally disconnected. I'm wondering if her meds are not doing what they should.
> Feeling flat (no feelings!) can come from drugs, of course, so it may be something like that. As Sonja said, there is a chemical imbalance there. I also heard it was a lot worse than the show aired. I also have a little spoiler, so don't read on if you don't want to know!
> 
> ...


OMG, Brit!! Where did you read that! And how come you didn't share this last night!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahahaha! I read it AFTER I thought you went to bed. LOL! 
I also watched the episode again since they talk over one another so much I knew I missed a few lines. As SJP said, there is just no way this was scripted. I'm still laughing at Bethenny's commentary regarding the changes in Kelly "zzzzzzzzzzzt zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt". I hope Bethenny's new show is great.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Hahahaha! I read it AFTER I thought you went to bed. LOL!
> I also watched the episode again since they talk over one another so much I knew I missed a few lines. As SJP said, there is just no way this was scripted. I'm still laughing at Bethenny's commentary regarding the changes in Kelly "zzzzzzzzzzzt zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt". I hope Bethenny's new show is great.


Brit, any *critical* information you have, you can always EMAIL me even if I'm sleeping!! LOL!!

Bethenny's tongue is made of knives, though, no? She is hilarious when you don't like who she is insulting. But less so when you feel sorry for the object of her derision. She does have a real comic talent for it "zzzzt zzzzzzzzzzt!!" LMAO! She could do Triump, the Insult Comic Dog. She wouldn't even need a script. She could do it impromptu on live prime time TV.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> I think it is probably all scripted for the drama.


Well, if it is scripted then Kelly has some acting career in front of her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They ALL seem to have a problem with their mouth!! They seem to like to insult each other...and one up that!!! LOL!!!:HistericalSmiley: I think they encourage all this for the show but it is a lot of craziness!!:w00t:! Hey Brit, how does Kelly get off the island????? I hope I don't forget to watch next Thurdsday!!! Someone pm me as a reminder of Thursday morning, please~~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She should have been Care Flighted, but I really don't know. 
Yes, they all can be brazen. I like it as long as they're not two faced. Bethenny seems to be the only one that isn't so far. The jury is still out on Sonja. I think I might like her though - she's a bit of a wild thing which should be fun in upcoming episodes. Looks like Alex is growing a pair too. Hahaha! Watch out Simon!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Cosy said:


> She should have been Care Flighted, but I really don't know.
> Yes, they all can be brazen. I like it as long as they're not two faced. Bethenny seems to be the only one that isn't so far. The jury is still out on Sonja. I think I might like her though - she's a bit of a wild thing which should be fun in upcoming episodes. Looks like Alex is growing a pair too. Hahaha! Watch out Simon!


I don't think Alex is two faced either and I am liking Sonja also, but your right the jury is still out .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cosy said:


> She should have been Care Flighted, but I really don't know.
> Yes, they all can be brazen. I like it as long as they're not two faced. Bethenny seems to be the only one that isn't so far. The jury is still out on Sonja. I think I might like her though - she's a bit of a wild thing which should be fun in upcoming episodes. Looks like Alex is growing a pair too. Hahaha! Watch out Simon!


Hey, I think she should get rid of Simon......OMG, when he wore those leather pants, I thought I would die! I would not have been seen with him!!! Alex looks better this year, she has had those little fangy teeth fixed and it has made the world of difference. I think I like Bethenny better but she does have a mouth on her for sure~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, here's some more tidbits. Remember Sonja going into Kelly's room saying she smells cat pee? Then comes out saying now she smells like it too? From what I read meth smells like that when smoked. Also, meth causes psychotic breaks, etc. Remember, Kelly kept running away to her room. It's bad news for Kelly if that's what she's doing. As for the satchels of gold reference...Eminem has a song that says hid two pieces of gold inside my satchel. Of course, it was drugs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> She should have been Care Flighted, but I really don't know.
> Yes, they all can be brazen. I like it as long as they're not two faced. Bethenny seems to be the only one that isn't so far. The jury is still out on Sonja. I think I might like her though - she's a bit of a wild thing which should be fun in upcoming episodes. Looks like Alex is growing a pair too. Hahaha! Watch out Simon!


I like Sonja alot! She is fun, yet she has a big heart. She took care of Kelly when everyone else seemed happy that Kelly broke down. She also wears alot of Lanvin, which I love :heart:.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> OK, here's some more tidbits. Remember Sonja going into Kelly's room saying she smells cat pee? Then comes out saying now she smells like it too? From what I read meth smells like that when smoked. Also, meth causes psychotic breaks, etc. Remember, Kelly kept running away to her room. It's bad news for Kelly if that's what she's doing. As for the satchels of gold reference...Eminem has a song that says hid two pieces of gold inside my satchel. Of course, it was drugs.


:w00t:Wow, I never thought I would be learning about drugs and Eminem from you, Brit!! LOL!! I didn't get those references at all.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

princessre said:


> :w00t:Wow, I never thought I would be learning about drugs and Eminem from you, Brit!! LOL!! I didn't get those references at all.:HistericalSmiley:


Ahahaha! I learned it on the message board. I had no idea what Meth smells like! As for Eminem, until my daughter told me he was a rapper I thought it was my favorite candy!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread is cracking me up!:HistericalSmiley: I dvr all the Real Housewives.....ATL and NJ are too funny and NYC and OC just have so much drama!

I haven't watched last night's episode, yet. I agree that Kelly shouldn't have gone on the cruise or if she did not get into any drama. She should have just walked away or keep quite if she didn't like the discussion. 

I do think that Bethenny is pretty funny, even if she is mean sometimes. I feel bad for Kelly because I don't think she comes across well on the show at all. I hope and pray Kelly isn't doing meth because that would be really sad.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just saw it~~~That was scary as all get out!!! Kelly needs help one way or another. Either mental or drugs but she is big time off the beam. I don't think I would sleep around her......I love the place they are staying. It looks so relaxing except for the company!!! Hee, hee!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just watched it also. And I have seen that look in her eyes before and also certain facial expressions. I have seen it in the ER with patients that are on serious drugs. My guess would be meth or coke. With her money, I would bet on coke. Meth ruins your face and teeth, and she wouldn't do that. She needs help, or something bad is going to happen to her.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, darn, I feel all left out. The only housewives I watch are the Desperate ones. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

coco said:


> Well, darn, I feel all left out. The only housewives I watch are the Desperate ones. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Mary Ann, The reruns are on ALL the time on Bravo!! You would like it! You must watch it!! Come over to the dark side. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love the place they are staying. It looks so relaxing except for the company!!! Hee, hee!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne, you always make me laugh in that sweet, innocent way of yours!! :rofl::heart:


----------

